# Pre employment Drug screening



## iqy_86 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello, i have a question if somebody could answer or give me some information it would be really appreciated. I have searched online but i can only find information about visa medicals.

I am due to move over to the UAE at new year where i will start my new job. I am well aware that to obtain the work visa you must pass a medical. 

Only recently though i found out that my new employer will also be doing some drug screening tests.. does anybody have any information about what sort of tests are carried out?

Is it the same as the standard visa medical were they check blood and urine? or do they have other means of testing such as hair? has anybody ever heard of hair being tested?


Thanks


----------



## AlexM1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

Time to shave it all off?

And definitely stay off the chemicals from now on. You can get locked up for the most minute amounts in the bloodstream


----------



## iqy_86 (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply. I am confident about passing the blood and urine tests.
I'm just a bit worried in case they do a test on the hair as iv been told that thc for example can be detected for up to 6 months in the hair follicle.
Does anybody have any experience of pre employment drug screening in the medical field?
and if hair is tested or not?

Thanks


----------

